# Post Op Pain Block with Regional nerve block



## lcole7465 (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a case the procedure is a finger amputation revision. The mode of anesthesia is a single shot peripheral nerve block. The anesthesiologist also did a single shot Infraclavicular nerve block for post op pain. Would the Infraclavicular be billable separately?? Also would a nerve block for post op pain be separately billable if the mode of anesthesia is regional when the post op block was in a different location than the mode of anesthesia block?

I know that the blocks are not separately billable if the mode of anesthesia is MAC.

Any help would be great...

Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 25, 2015)

Below is from the CMS NCCI policy manual


http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html

64400-64530 (Peripheral nerve blocks ? bolus injection or continuous infusion) 
CPT codes 64400-64530 (Peripheral nerve blocks ? bolus injection or continuous infusion) may be reported on the date of surgery if performed for postoperative pain management only if the operative anesthesia is general anesthesia, subarachnoid injection, or epidural injection and the adequacy of the intraoperative anesthesia is not dependent on the peripheral nerve block.  Peripheral nerve block codes should not be reported separately on the same date of service as a surgical procedure if used as the primary anesthetic technique or as a supplement to the primary anesthetic technique. Modifier 59 may be utilized to indicate that a peripheral nerve block injection was performed for postoperative pain management, rather than intraoperative anesthesia, and a procedure note should be included in the medical record.


----------



## lcole7465 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------

